# Pure GSD, Papered SO California



## Fast Eddie (Oct 17, 2010)

Good morning, 
It’s been several years since I’ve been here. It pleases me to see that the place is so lively.
I’m coming to you all today hoping that someone can adopt my parents GSD and provide a loving home.
I will provide all of the details that I can the good, the bad, and the ugly.
Several years ago I located the perfect dog on this rescue forum. I adopted him and he’s like my child, a true member of the family. His original owner was forced to return him back to his breeder at six months because she had been diagnosed with cancer and could no longer care for him.
At this time I still lived with my parents and they fell in love with my dog as well. Eventually I met my wife, I got married and moved into my own home and of course took my dog with me.
My parents began looking for their own dog. They ended up getting a puppy that was a full nephew to my male. He’s papered and we have his pedigree in hand with all other documents. He was an expensive dog.
The pup has been loved and well cared for. He has been an indoor dog all of his life. He’s seventeen months old born 5/4/2009. He has been neutered, micro chipped and always vaccinated.
Puppy obedience was started but not finished. He seems very willing to learn. 
As time has passed he has decided that he is in charge of my parents. He’s not a mean dog, but a very strong willed dominant dog. 
This past Friday he took my mom’s glasses. When she attempted to take them back he gave her a healthy bite on the hand that required a trip to the hospital. Minor treatment and anti-biotics were needed.
This was not the first incident, but it was the first serious one. They have come to the decision that a dog isn’t right for them and he needs to go with an experienced handler. 
If I had the time and space I would be the first person in line for him. However with two dogs of my own and my wife and I having full time jobs it’s not possible.
I am able to walk him on a prong collar without a problem. When I’m around I treat him firmly and consistently and it works out fine. He is extremely high energy and needs a job and a firm trainer. On the one occasion he was around the neighbor’s small dogs they all got along like old friends. This was an unsupervised visit you might say where the tiny dogs squeezed into my parents yard.
I am located in Imperial Valley CA which is located 99 miles east of San Diego County. We want this boy to go to a loving, but firm home. 
I have listed him in urgent because this is an urgent case. 
I am willing to meet in San Diego or as far away as Phoenix. If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Will the breeder not take him back or assist in finding a new home?

Could you post some pics? It's hard to generate interest in a dog with no pics.

The urgent forum is set aside for dogs that are in shelters and are days from being euthanized. Don't be surprised if your thread gets moved for non-urgent.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 17, 2010)

I will have pictures posted in an hour or two. I need to eat breakfast and go take some pics.

The breeder was the first person I contacted actually. The breeder's mother has come down with cancer and all of her time is being devoted to caring for her mother. 

I'll get pics ASAP.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are the requested pics.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's cute! I hope you find a home for her.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm going to ask some questions and be the meanie head here...
Puppy obedience was started but not finished-
Why were they not finished? Was the class not a good fit? Didn't agree with handlers techniques? Where were these classes taken?
As time has passed he has decided that he is in charge of my parents. He’s not a mean dog, but a very strong willed dominant dog.-
Have your parents tried NILF? It stands for Nothing In Life Is Free.Nothing in life is free - NILF - dog training - Article on Pets.ca | Pets.ca No food, pettings, sweet talking, ANYTHING before the dog does something to earn it. It could be anything to a sit, to spin, to something more complicated down the line. But in the end the dog doesnt get anything for free-ever. Dog is not allowed on the couch or bed. And I would like to mention that you will rarely meet a truely dominant dog. 17 month old has no direction and thus is making it for himself. I personnally wouldn't take the 'bite' seriously by your statements, it sounds the dog has had very little training. Had the dog been a year younger it would not have required the hospital visit and for a year the dog has not been taught to be gentle, so the same bite got different consequences.
If I was closer I would come and help your parents. But I'm not, so please head my advice. Keep the dog, enroll him in herding, or agility, or even a real dog training school. The dog needs leadership and is clearly not getting it. The situation you are dealing with is a very small puddle and personnally easy to fix. Just ask your parents to give it one more go.
Now, this is all assuming your parents love the dog and are sorry to see it go. If they are starting to resent him and don't feel anything for him anymore let him go. But please let him go to a family that will give him leadership.
I am not familiar with dog trainers in your area-maybe someone can chime in?


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 17, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> I'm going to ask some questions and be the meanie head here...
> Puppy obedience was started but not finished-
> Why were they not finished? Was the class not a good fit? Didn't agree with handlers techniques? Where were these classes taken?
> As time has passed he has decided that he is in charge of my parents. He’s not a mean dog, but a very strong willed dominant dog.-
> ...


I will answer honestly here. Puppy obedience was started with an excellent trainer, they even payed for private in home lessons. The guys specialty is GSD. 

The problem is the dog wasn't worked with as needed. Slowly but surely a class would be skipped and then another, and before long no more training.

I have lectured them on consistency and how important proper training is and it hasn't been done. They truly love the dog and are sorry to see it go but I don't believe anything will change and the dog will continue to go down the wrong road. 

I've got to say the dog hasn't been given a proper upbringing. I think it's better to find a good home while the dog is still young. I would take him if I didn't have two shepherds already.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Fast Eddie said:


> I will answer honestly here. Puppy obedience was started with an excellent trainer, they even payed for private in home lessons. The guys specialty is GSD.
> 
> The problem is the dog wasn't worked with as needed. Slowly but surely a class would be skipped and then another, and before long no more training.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your honesty and I hope the boy gets a great home. Sorry your in this situation. And you shouldn't feel the need to take in the animal, thats how 'I have too many pets' syndrome happens!


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got about six high quality pictures for those interested. He's available for a short while longer. Thank you


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Have you tried contacting your local rescue groups? Unfortunately your parents' dog is right at the age when people get rid of them. 8 months to two years is prime "rehoming" age for the exact reason they're doing it-- they didn't discipline when he was a cute little puppy, and now that he's an adult-sized dog with no discipline they can't handle him. Even with papers, people aren't exactly lining up for dogs like this. 

If I were you I'd try local rescue organizations, Craigslist, and posting fliers with pictures at places like PetSmart and the vet's office. Rescue groups will be more willing to help you if you or your parents can foster the dog until he gets adopted and if he is fully vetted. Also the rescue can tell you what steps you can take to make sure he goes to a good home if you get some interest from a Craigslist ad or flyer.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. I know I could get rid of him quickly if I went the above mentioned routes. Craigslist? There are hundreds of places I could dump him. I'm trying to do the right thing with the dog. He's probably got lots of potential with a good handler. I don't care to give a local drug addict an $800 papered GSD to sit out front in 120 heat and alert him when the cops have arrived to raid his lab. 

It's too bad what's happened with him, but it doesnt mean I will just dump him with the first person that comes along. 

Hopefully he's adopted soon, if not I will take him to a reputable GSD rescue.
Thanks for your input.

Eddie


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Fast Eddie said:


> Thanks. I know I could get rid of him quickly if I went the above mentioned routes. Craigslist? There are hundreds of places I could dump him. I'm trying to do the right thing with the dog. He's probably got lots of potential with a good handler.


Eddie, most of the dogs that will be euthanized in your local shelter today have lots of potential with a good handler. 

Granted, a lot of people on Craigslist are idiots, but not all of them. If you list him on Craigslist and Petfinder and then to the things a rescue would do: ask intelligent questions, do a home visit, meet and interview the whole family. . . you can make sure he goes to a good home. 




Fast Eddie said:


> Hopefully he's adopted soon, if not I will take him to a reputable GSD rescue.
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Eddie



I can tell you that at our rescue, we don't take very many owner surrenders. Our priorities are: A) Dogs on death row B) Dogs in shelters that aren't on death row yet C) Owner surrenders. We're pretty much always swamped with A so we only sometimes get to B and very rarely C. Your results may vary. 

Please don't think I'm trying to be mean; I want to help you find a realistic way to find a good home for this dog.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Not to mention they're not going to touch a dog with a bite history with 10 ft pole....

Craigslist is not as bad as it's made out to be. You can weed 99% of the people out immediately based on e-mail alone. The other 1% you can trade a few e-mails with, then phone call, then a meeting. You simply have to be prepared to weed through the idiots. As stated above, just use the same criteria for adoption as any good rescue does. CL is no different than any other pet listing such as petfinder. Anyone in the public can look and respond.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You tried contacting any police programs in your area?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"He's available for a short while longer."

what does that mean?


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 17, 2010)

Myamom said:


> "He's available for a short while longer."
> 
> what does that mean?


It means if nobody takes him by this Friday, I'm going to BBQ him and sell the plates. Beans, salad, shredded GSD meat. All the fixins.

J/k. To be honest I was planning on taking him to a GSD rescue soon if no one on here was interested. However, according to most it looks like a rescue won't be taking him either. 

As far as the police programs, I have not. My assumption was they trained from an early age. Top dollar import dogs, etc.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for BBQ plates.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Fast Eddie said:


> As far as the police programs, I have not. My assumption was they trained from an early age. Top dollar import dogs, etc.


That's true for patrol dogs, the ones that chase and bite the bad guy on COPS. A lot of search and rescue dogs and bomb/drug sniffers are rescues.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have to agree that most rescues would be reluctant to take him in because of the bite history and the liability involved.

CL can be OK if you weed out the bad applicants and Petfinder also allows private individuals to list dogs.
He is a gorgeous pup, what a shame that he did not get proper training and has to be rehomed like this. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder what happened with this guy......
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Any updates?


----------

